# Airbus A380 at Adelaide



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2008)

Today saw the first time the new Airbus A380 made a landing at Adelaide airport. We headed down with my father inlaw (along with half the city!) to have a squizz and I must say I was most impressed. She definately is a beast of a plane! It was only here for about half an hour undertaking some tests before it took off again.
Anyway here are some pics I took of the event.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2008)

Very good pics man! I am still waiting to see this beast.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cool pics I would love to see one in person......I saw many 747 in Newark New Jersey when we were flying to florida but no A380


----------



## HoHun (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Wildcat,

Great shots, thanks a lot! 

>She definately is a beast of a plane! 

Zeppelinesque 

The strange thing is that due to the large fuselage it looks deceptively like a smaller airliner until you get close enough to see the details - and then it seems BIG all of a sudden!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2008)

Great pics and a beast of a bus. Being a double-decker, is there a conductor on board who shouts "Room on top!", as they used to do on the old London buses?!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 28, 2008)

Great job there Wildcat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice Andy!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2008)

Good stuff Andy! I saw her in Singapore when I was on my way to Sydney puts a 747 to shame (especially inside - she has much more room an is more comfortable).

Here is my pics - they are not great as it was dark and I was shooting through the glass of the Terminal. Airbus A380 - a set on Flickr


----------



## JugBR (Oct 2, 2008)

its huge !


----------



## trackend (Oct 3, 2008)

super stuff WC


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2008)

Daz one big flying machine!!! I'm guessing that the arcing upward-curve of the wings is because of the size of the plane? Kinda gives it a graceful look....like a ballerina driving a dumptruck...


----------



## Heinz (Oct 9, 2008)

Great shots Andy! 

Shes a behemoth!


----------

